# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần trợ giúp về Bar feeder cho máy tiện

## Mr.Printer

Chào các bác em là lính mới, có mấy vấn đề mong các cao thủ chỉ giáo.

- Mong các bác gạch đá cho em vấn đề này, trả là cái máy tiện mazak có trấu cặp dạng pull back, thế nên khi chạy kèm với bar feeder là nó xảy ra hiện tượng khi trấu đóng nó kéo luôn cả phôi lại 1 đoạn ( khoảng 5mm và phôi càng ngắn càng kéo ít). Có bác nào gặp vấn đề tương tự như vậy không cho em xin tí gạch ngói chứ em đau đầu với nó quá rồi.

- Ngu kiến của em là dùng cái bar feeder chặn phôi lại và chờ đến khi chấu cặp đóng thì cữ chặn đi lên và bar feeder lùi về. Nhưng khi em lập trình trong chương trình cho bar feeder chờ mâm cặp đóng rồi mới lùi về thì lại bị báo lỗi trên bar feeder ( lỗi báo di chuyển quá chậm  :Frown: () thế nên em bó tay, có bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉnh vụ bar feeder này không ạ ? 

Mong các cao thủ chỉ giáo, em xin hậu tạ sau ^ ^

----------


## Mr.Printer

Hix không có bác nào trợ giúp em ca này à ?  :Frown: (

----------


## anhcos

Nhà bác có cái thứ gì có thể chụp hình đuợc k vậy, k thấy thì k ai mò ra dc nó là cái gì đâu.

----------


## terminaterx300

khả năng bar feeder có vấn đề, bar feeder nó chặn đuôi lại, ko kẹp chặt phôi nhưng chặn đít để đẩy lên

khi chấu kẹp pull back ~ kẹp rút hay kẹp collet đóng thì tạo ra lực đẩy nhẹ về sau, thực ra thì khoản hở giữa clamp với unclamp của collet khá í, tầm vài dem, coi xem hành trình chạy của ty kéo có dài ko.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Thank các bác em giải quyết được vấn đề rồi. Em mò trong parameter của bar feeder có thông số cho công đoạn chờ chấu cặp đóng ^ ^.
Trả là máy nhật nhưng bar feeder lại taiwan nên nó có tí gai gai =)) (e cũng đếch biết dịch cái bar feeder thế nào cho chuẩn thấy nó đề trên máy là bar feeder tạm dịch là cái phần cấp, đẩy phôi tự động cho máy tiện vậy)

----------

